# Best graphic card in 13k range



## the_conqueror (Apr 22, 2012)

Which is the best graphic card for gaming in <=13k ?


----------



## Cilus (Apr 22, 2012)

If you can spend 13.5K then you can grab a GTX 560 Ti from Zotac. That is the best card at this budget.


----------



## the_conqueror (Apr 22, 2012)

I found a Sparkl GTX 560TI here for 11900. Should i go for it ?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 22, 2012)

Get a PALIT GTX 560 TI from Theitdepot - India's First IT Online Shopping Store . IF you extend your budget to 14500, you can get a HIS HD RADEON 6950 which 
Can be Unlocked to a HD RADEON 6970 which is Rs 5000 more


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 22, 2012)

This is one to get
Buy Zotac Geforce GTX 560 Ti G One Edition in Mumbai India


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 22, 2012)

Or spend 2.3k more (if you can) and get *HIS HD 7850 2GB GDDR5 @15.3k*.


----------



## saikiasunny (Apr 22, 2012)

If you are getting 560ti for 11k then thats a good deal. But saving 2-3k more and getting a 7850 is recomended


----------



## Cilus (Apr 23, 2012)

thetechfreak, I think that card is probably 560 non ti, wrongly named as Ti version.

the_conqueror, If you've a budget of 13K then better save another 2K and get a HD 7850. If you're in hurry then get MSI GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr II @ 13.5K from Primeabgb.

*www.primeabgb.com/index.php?page=s...tegory_id=149&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=53


----------



## SunE (Apr 23, 2012)

Save some money and go for HD 7850. You won't regret it.


----------



## funskar (Apr 23, 2012)

SunE said:


> Save some money and go for HD 7850. You won't regret it.



+1

He should save money & go for 7850.


----------



## the_conqueror (Apr 23, 2012)

How is Sapphire HD 7850 at 15.7k ? I think it is the reference version.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 23, 2012)

It's not the reference version, comes with Sapphire dual fan cooler.


----------



## dibya_kol (Apr 24, 2012)

7850 can blow 560/560ti. So if possible go for it. BTW what is ur cpu and psu and at what res do u game ?


----------



## the_conqueror (Apr 24, 2012)

dibya_kol said:


> 7850 can blow 560/560ti. So if possible go for it. BTW what is ur cpu and psu and at what res do u game ?



Yeah ! I'm going for Sapphire HD 7850 OC+ i5 2400+ Asus P8H77-M. I'll game at 1680x1050 with ultra settings.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 24, 2012)

What about your PSU.
You need a good PSU for 7850.


----------



## the_conqueror (Apr 24, 2012)

^^Corsair GS600


----------



## dibya_kol (Apr 24, 2012)

ur rig is perfect for hd gameplay. Update ur monitor when possible and feel the diffrence ..


----------



## the_conqueror (Apr 24, 2012)

After all the recommendations for a full hd setup, I've ordered the 22" monitor.


----------



## dibya_kol (Apr 25, 2012)

nice .. U will feel a huge difference ..


----------



## the_conqueror (May 1, 2012)

Will MSI afterburner work with a sapphire hd 7850 ? I've heard that most of the 7850s can't be overvolted. Is it true ?


----------



## coderunknown (May 1, 2012)

^^ you don't need to overvolt the GPU. overvolt mostly adds heat. nothing else.


----------



## the_conqueror (May 1, 2012)

Sam said:


> ^^ you don't need to overvolt the GPU. overvolt mostly adds heat. nothing else.



please tell whether afterburner would work with sapphire card or not ? Trix isn't that good.


----------



## SunE (May 1, 2012)

Use ASUS GPU Tweak tool. Way better for OCing HD 7850 than Afterburner.


----------



## coderunknown (May 2, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> please tell whether afterburner would work with sapphire card or not ? Trix isn't that good.



*i.imgur.com/8cuSe.jpg
Afterburner OC on a Sapphire GPU.

use any. i doubt software will make a whole lot of difference for a GPU.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 3, 2012)

Afterburner works well with sapphire hd 7850 , I saw a video in yt where someone showed himself overclocking sapphire hd 7850 oc with afterburner . Sapphire HD 7850 oc Review BF3 Ultra - YouTube


----------



## topgear (May 4, 2012)

SunE said:


> Use ASUS GPU Tweak tool. Way better for OCing HD 7850 than Afterburner.



tried it yesterday but for some strange reason I can't change the gpu core volt on HD6850 with this - actually there's no GPU voltage option is visible on the app interface at-all.



the_conqueror said:


> please tell whether afterburner would work with sapphire card or not ? Trix isn't that good.



why not use Sapphire Trixx 4.3.0.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 4, 2012)

Best would be HD 7850.


----------

